# Bowhunting in Maryland



## #live (Jan 25, 2010)

Well I am very interested in starting bow hunting and I have a few questions. I've tried to research, but I cannot get too many definite answers.

When exactly can you bow hunt in Maryland?

DNR website says "Begins August 1, 2009 Ends June 31, 2010" but I would imagine there aren't bow hunters out there year round looking for deer, or are there? I live in Hagerstown, how should I go about finding a place to hunt?


I am 20 years old, what do I have to do to legally hunt (license, permit, safety course?) Where can I do this?


Also I can't seem to figure out which eye is dominant.. When I try the test, I get mixed results. 

When I focus on something through my fingers, I see a double of my hands, and when I tilt a little to one side, then I am looking with a different eye.. it's really frustrating because I am right handed and I hope my left eye isn't dominant. Any sure ways to figure this out that doesn't have to do with looking through a little hole?

Lastly can anyone recommend a good bow package for $400 and under? I don't want to choose mainly by looks. I am about 5'8" and 150 lbs; any recommendations on size or other specs? I hear 70 lbs or 50 lb bow, does that have something to do with the string torque or something?

Thank you, if you can answer just one or two questions, it's much appreciated. Also any practice tips would be nice too.


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

Welcome to AT! 

For checking eye dominance, take a piece of paper and cut a hole in it. A metal washer would work, just anything will a hole in it. Have him/her hold it out in front of them, and look through the hole at an object-like the middle of a target. Then have him pull it back to his face, still looking through the hole at whatever he was looking at. Whichever eye it went back to is his dominant eye.

You might want to try it 3 or 4 times, just to make sure. If you are left eyed and right handed, don't sweat it. I am the same way. Just shoot left handed. It's not a big deal. If you continue to get mixed results, then I think your eyes are neutral. I know people like that, in which case you would chose whichever eye you like better.


----------



## BowBoy78 (Aug 17, 2009)

welcome to AT
i got my mathews used for 200 bare bow 
by the time i traded in my pse for 75bucks
the trade payed for most of my accesories
look around
dont jump in head first and make a decision you will regret

because you dont now your draw length i would head for the local bow shop and have him take your stats and find what you can draw cumfortably
he might just put you on the bow that you want

as for the 70 50 thing 
that is how much force it takes to draw your bow

for your draw length
i think you take your wingspan in inches and divide it by 2.5

in iowa you need a hunters saftey if your by yourself or over 16
then you will get a Hunting License and a Habitat fee
license is like a drivers licence it gives you the right to hunt every season if you can get a tag
you get a tag to give you the right to harvest that animal
habitat fee is for help restoring animal habitat

About the hunter being out all year
some are 
some arent
just depends on how far your into it or how dedicated to it you will be
it is called scouting
it is to find the animals without disturbing them
pattern there movement and where high use trails are

for getting permision 
just ask around 
most farmers hate deer
or if they have somebody hunting there or dont like hunters on there land they might not give you permision


----------



## aggiegoddess (Aug 12, 2009)

*Join the Maryland Bowhunters society*

great guys and they are willing tohelp you

Join an archery club near your town

Where do you reside in MD?


TAG


----------



## BowBoy78 (Aug 17, 2009)

ttt 
any more guys


----------

